# Forum 9 Years Old Today



## goldsilverpro (Feb 24, 2016)

The forum was founded on Feb 24, 2007. Noxx, of course, was the 1st member and Harold was the second. Steve was the 5th. The only other first 100 members still active are Jimdoc (21), Me (49), and Ralph = aflacglobal = Several Others = Palladium (67)

Congratulations, Noxx (Jean), on forming the most successful (by far) PM refining forum in the history of the internet. There have been several pretenders but they don't tend to last long.


----------



## Palladium (Feb 24, 2016)

It has been a great adventure and a pleasure to meet and know such great people.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 24, 2016)

It has been a fun experience here. And a wealth of knowledge has been gained here. Hopefully it will continue for a long time to come.


----------



## rewalston (Feb 24, 2016)

I love the forum Thank You Noxx for producing it. I'm still working away.

Rusty


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Feb 24, 2016)

Happy Birthday GRF! Noxx, thank you so much for starting this forum and keeping it going all these years. And thank you to all the members who have contributed to its success!

Dave

Member 9819


----------



## g_axelsson (Feb 24, 2016)

Happy birthday to all of us!

8) 

Göran


----------



## butcher (Feb 24, 2016)

The forum, people sharing information, helping each other learn, and just plain helping each other...

The gold refining forum, has been friends - helping friends, and anyone who wishes to learn about a very vast and fascinating subject, with possibly more information on the subject than a university library, combined knowledge, much of which has been historically held as secret.

The helpful nature of its members has led to its success, which has come form its great members, along with the policy's and standards developed to keep it running smoothly, and keeping the information as accurate as possible.

I am thankful to all of our members who help keep this such a great place to learn, and help each other in so many different ways, a true Gem, and a success worth celebrating. 

I am very thankful to be a member here, and to have learned such an interesting subject from so many, who have become my friends.

Happy Birthday gold refining forum.


----------



## Lou (Feb 24, 2016)

Happy Birthday, forum!


----------



## nickvc (Feb 24, 2016)

I'm a late comer to the party, I guess I should keep my mouth shut a little.... :shock: 
Happy birthday forum, it's owner, moderators and members 8)


----------



## upcyclist (Feb 24, 2016)

Happy Birthday to us!

Many thanks to all those who came before me (which at this point is almost all of you hehe)--you guys have created a great thing here.


----------



## patnor1011 (Feb 24, 2016)

It feels like yesterday to me. :mrgreen:


----------



## jonn (Feb 24, 2016)

Happy birthday forum, thank you Noxx!!


----------



## artart47 (Feb 24, 2016)

Hi my friends!
I came along in 2010. Stumbled in from a google search I think. It seems like I been here for ever! What my friends here have made available to me has enriched my life. Our forum is truly the best thing I've found on the internet. That is because of the wonderful folks that make it up and those who help keep it on the right track.
HAPPY BIRTHDAY! and thanks everyone!
artart47

p.s. Just curious! anybody know what member number I am?


----------



## jimdoc (Feb 24, 2016)

artart47 said:


> Hi my friends!
> I came along in 2010. Stumbled in from a google search I think. It seems like I been here for ever! What my friends here have made available to me has enriched my life. Our forum is truly the best thing I've found on the internet. That is because of the wonderful folks that make it up and those who help keep it on the right track.
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY! and thanks everyone!
> artart47
> ...




1512


----------



## maynman1751 (Feb 24, 2016)

Happy Birthday to the forum and Thank You Noxx and all of the original creators of this wonderful site. Like Chris said, the greatest site on the Net EVER!!!! Thanks Again Jean! John.


----------



## GotTheBug (Feb 24, 2016)

Happy Birthday GRF, don't know where I'd be without you.

Paul.


----------



## Grelko (Feb 25, 2016)

Happy Birthday GRF  If I would have found this site years ago, I would have been here since then.

Ps. Anyone know what number I am? Also, where does it show the number?


----------



## jimdoc (Feb 25, 2016)

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/memberlist.php?sd=d

search join date, and ascending or descending for your join date.

3048

The numbers change as spammers, non returning, and banned members get erased.


----------



## kjavanb123 (Feb 25, 2016)

Wow, 9 years has gone by since the creation of the most knowledge based forums on the planet. Thank you all, moderators, founder and experienced refiners, this has been a life changing experience for me.

Regards
Kj


----------



## kurtak (Feb 25, 2016)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY GRF --- & Thank You Noxx, Mods & ALL active members (to many to name) for providing & contributing to this GREAT forum :!: 

I joined this forum right at 5 years ago (2/15/11) as simply kurt & then forgot my password (after a "brief" absence) so re-joined as kurtak 

I found this forum 2 or 3 months after I first learned about PMs being in computers while searching for info about recovery of the PMs from E-waste

Other then my brief absence (in 2013) there is not a day that goes by that doesn't "start" without a cup of coffee & logging on to the GRF 

I LOVE this forum & consider ALL of the active members here as part of my extended family (even though I have had "some" personality conflict --- that does "not" change my absolute & utmost respect for knowledge &/or info shared by ALL active members) 

I can only hope that my own contributions have been of as much help to others - just as the contributions of others have been of help to me 

Were it not for this forum what I now do - from which I make a modest living - would have been a failed venture back in 2011 when it first caught my attention

In the 5 years as a member I can say I have had the following experiences here as a member :arrow: :shock: 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :!: :?: :idea: :| :mrgreen: --- & have loved every minute of it :mrgreen: 

Kurt


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 25, 2016)

jimdoc said:


> http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/memberlist.php?sd=d
> 
> search join date, and ascending or descending for your join date.
> 
> ...



Aye Jim and then you look at the thousands of members with no posts 8) 8) 

4 years already for me. Been an interesting ride (winks at Harold) but learned a trade the hard way and thoroughly enjoying it.

Jon


----------



## jimdoc (Feb 25, 2016)

spaceships said:


> Aye Jim and then you look at the thousands of members with no posts 8) 8)
> 
> Jon




Some people are just shy.

Jim


----------



## Grelko (Feb 25, 2016)

jimdoc said:


> spaceships said:
> 
> 
> > Aye Jim and then you look at the thousands of members with no posts 8) 8)
> ...



Alot of those people with 0 posts haven't been back since the day they've joined, or in a couple years. Then again, you don't need to login to read. Plus we still have many active members who are here almost everyday.


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 25, 2016)

Grelko said:


> Alot of those people with 0 posts haven't been back since the day they've joined, or in a couple years. Then again, you don't need to login to read. Plus we still have many active members who are here almost everyday.


I noticed that too. As a database administrator, I would be inclined to wipe them out: delete where posts=0 and last visited < (join date+7 days) and join date < x (say 2 years ago). I merely pose the idea for Noxx.

Happy birthday GRF. I am grateful to all who give their time to share.


----------



## jimdoc (Feb 25, 2016)

Many people quickly realize that this isn't as easy as they thought, and find another hobby or get rich quick scheme. That is probably a good thing. The people who do care enough to stick around make this place what it is today.

Jim


----------



## bmgold2 (Feb 27, 2016)

I first joined back in 2008 as bmgold but lost my password and the email address I originally used. At the end of 2013 I rejoined as bmgold2.

I have been interested in gold prospecting for a long time and, since I live in an area with basically NO GOLD, the electronic scrap seemed like a good way to treat the fever. Unfortunately, I don't have enough gold containing scrap to be worth the mess and dangers of refining it YET.

My goal was to learn how it could be done. I stuck with very small scale experiments and did get a tiny piece of gold. I spent way more than that tiny speck of gold is worth but had fun doing it.

I'm still interested in this "hobby" but haven't been doing anything with it for years. Someday I might get back into it and this forum has given me the knowledge to do it. I have slowly been getting the tools and skills to do it safely but am easily distracted with other hobbies.

I check in here once in a while but haven't been doing anything with precious metals.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY to the forum and THANKS!!!


----------



## glondor (Feb 27, 2016)

Happy Birthday GRF.


----------



## MarcoP (Mar 3, 2016)

Happy birthday GRF! So young and already so smart! 8)


----------



## samuel-a (Mar 3, 2016)

Happy birthday forum... Glad we met :mrgreen: 
Love you all.


----------



## blueduck (Apr 11, 2016)

Whilst I wasn't among the first 100 members I bet I was close behind, and while I was not actively posting the last three to five years, I was reading, and sending friends and acquaintances here to read from the best of the best!

William
Idaho


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 11, 2016)

In the 1st 10 months, there were 300 members. Of the 300, 245 made at least 1 post.


----------



## 4metals (Apr 11, 2016)

I wonder what percentage of our members have 10 or more posts on the current forum? Methinks not a lot percentage wise!

I did the math, 4.29% of users who are or ever were registered posted more than 10 times.


----------



## Palladium (Apr 11, 2016)

It only takes a small percentage to start a revolution !


----------



## 4metals (Apr 11, 2016)

Palladium said:


> It only takes a small percentage to start a revolution !



Now you sound like Bernie!!!!


----------



## Palladium (Apr 11, 2016)

Yeahhhhhh........ Probably not. lol


----------

